# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  ساختن Install Shield

## hadian

سلام 
من کار با C++‎Builder رو تازه شروع کردم.  :oops: 
برای اینکه بتونم از برنامه Install Shield بسازم، برنامه Install Shield professional 7 رو گرفتم. مشکل اینه که وقتی برنامه را برای پیداکردن dependency ها جستجو میکنه پیغام خطا میده. جالبه که من مثال خود Cbuilder را قدم به قدم انجام دادم ولی باز هم این مشکل هست ولی وقتی با مثالهای آماده آن کار میکنم مشکلی پیش نمی آید.   :? 
به توصیه دوستان قسمت Use dynamic RTL رو غیرفعال کردم و مشکل برنامه Install Shield حل شد ولی چیزی که میسازه روی کامپیوترهای دیگه اجرا نمیشه درحالیکه من تمام dll هایی رو که پیدا میکنه به برنامه اضافه میکنم.

ممنون میشم یک راهنمایی کنید که چطوری میشه این مشکل را رفع کرد. :roll:

----------

